# Livingston 12-9



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dbullard and me hit it at the crack of 9:00 am today. 
Still pretty cool, but not a cloud in the sky.
High pressure & post front both usually mean tough fishing. We were betting that the winter weather and falling water temps had woke up the blue cats and we could catch a few.

It took us a while to get started. We were using a top secret bait dbullard had brought with him. After a bit the box cats from 4 to 8 pounds started coming steady and then D hung a good one. We measured and weighed it, 30" and 15 pounds.
Right before noon the cats went on a little bite and we both caught a few blues of good box size and then just as I landed one my other rod took a slam and boom! The big boy hit. 
And put up a long hard fight, finally coming to the boga( he was too big for BBJim's landing net I borrowed) for pictures and weighing/measuring. 42" long and 37.8 pounds it was a real beauty of a blue cat. 
Action slowed but I did catch a twin to D's 30" long fifteen pounder and we both caught a couple of more box cats before we came in.
Total body count was 14, most of them were 4 to 8 pounds with two fifteen pound and one 37.8 pound.
All fish were released and they swam away clean.
A real fun blue cat fishing day with dbullard.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG guys


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Awesome time as always Loy , it was a joy letting you catch the big one today lol.
Good fight to watch and it was amazing it swam over 4 rods from the back to the front of the boat then to the other side of the boat. 
She was whooping you pretty good !


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Man what a great report, nice job guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dbullard1 said:


> Awesome time as always Loy , it was a joy letting you catch the big one today lol.
> Good fight to watch and it was amazing it swam over 4 rods from the back to the front of the boat then to the other side of the boat.
> She was whooping you pretty good !


I have to admit that cat put the strain on things, me and the tackle.
I'm eating an extra bowl of Wheaties before my next trip.
The blue cats in that 35 to 45 pound range really can fight, they are still fast and have the weight to throw around.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Those blues are fat and as healthy as I have seen in 40 years on LL. Big tight skin bodies with small heads. And that classic shale color that marks the true Trinity River blues.

Great trip guys.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Great Report!*

*Yall Dunn GoouD!*[


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Good to see you two together. Thanks for scratching DB's itch...I know it's not a cure


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice Blues,


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

CT said:


> Good to see you two together. Thanks for scratching DB's itch...I know it's not a cure


I am allergic to not fishing, no cure is it Saturday yet?lol


----------

